# Freitag "Hausfrauenrunde"



## Moose (1. Januar 2004)

Alles Gute zum Neuen Jahr!
Mögen alle Eure Wünsche wahr werden!

Morgen Freitag werde ich voraussichtlich mit Christina und lonnimo eine gemütliche Runde durch den Schnee drehen. Wer Lust dazu hat, ist natürlich herzlich eingeladen.
Treffpunkt 13.30 vor Halle 6 ...


----------



## Wiseman (1. Januar 2004)

Obwohl ich keine Hausfrau bin hätte ich schon Lust, aber leider keine Zeit. Mein Weg führt mich morgen in die Stadt neue Bremsbeläge kaufen und mein Rad fit für Samstsag zu machen.

Ist schon klar, wo und wann wir uns am Samstag treffen? Startnummernausgabe und Briefing ist ab 10:00 Uhr und in Anbetracht der Witterverhältnisse würde ich ein Treffen um 8:30 Uhr vorschlagen. Wo ist mir gleich (Uni/Undine/Kirkel). Kommt eben drauf an wer alles mitkommt.

Ich wünsche euch viel Spaß bei eurem Mini-Ice-Rider 

Grüße


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## leeqwar (2. Januar 2004)

probiere mich mit meiner kittelschürze durch den matsch in der stadt zu kämpfen und um halb an der uni zu sein.


----------



## Moose (2. Januar 2004)

Und Männer, die gemütlich fahren nehmen wir immer gerne mit. Nächstes Mal müssen wir aber doch wohl etwas schneller fahren, damit tozzi nicht mehr einfach so umfällt 
Übrigens bin ich der Sieger mit null Stürzen heute (hört sich nicht an wie ich - ich weiss!)


----------



## Einheimischer (2. Januar 2004)

...ich verpasse die ganzen lustigen Sachen  Aber morgen komm ich mit, hat schon einer einen Plan wann und wo wir uns treffen?


----------



## Wiseman (2. Januar 2004)

HI,

ich würde immer noch 8:30 Uhr bei Moose vorschlagen. Problem an bei der Sache ist, dass ich nur ein OneWay-Ticken bieten kann.

Wetter in Hauenstein dürfte so bei -4° bis -9° und Sonnenschein liegen 

Grüße,


----------



## Crazy Eddie (2. Januar 2004)

kein wunder dass ich euch heute verpasst hab. vielleicht sollt ich mal vorher  ins forum schauen. 
viel spaß morgen und erfriert nicht! viel glück wünsch ich mal nit, weil das eh nix nutzen wird. der rahmen is eh schon vergeben weil tom haacke und co anrücken und die den hang komplett hochfahren. deswegen bleiben ich und joe morgen dehemm, das geld können wir uns echt sparen.


----------



## Einheimischer (2. Januar 2004)

@crazy eddie

schon mal dran gedacht, dass es dort nicht hauptsächlich um den Rahmen geht, ich mein eueren Ehrgeiz in allen Ehren, aber vergesst Ihr nicht den Spass bei der Sache?


----------



## Crazy Eddie (2. Januar 2004)

mir wäre es nur um den rahmen gegangen. bei den temperaturen den ganzen tag rumzustehen zwischen den läufen is meiner meinung nach nit so prickelnd. und wenn beim uphill-rennen mehrere leute bis ganz hoch fahren is der reiz irgendwie weg. außerdem hab ich momentan nit das geld um es für den spaß auszugeben. und nochmal: ich respektiere eure einstellung und sage ja auch nicht, dass ihr nit hinfahren soll. aber ich hätte echt das geld gebraucht!


----------



## Einheimischer (2. Januar 2004)

...war ja auch nicht bös gemeint, ich kann schon verstehen, dass Du etwas entäuscht darüber bist, das Tom und andere da an den Start gehen, finde ich auch nicht unbedingt korrekt, das Teamfahrer des Veranstalters teilnehmen, allerdings hätte ich dein Fahrkönnen, wäre es für mich gerade deshalb ein noch größerer Anreiz, denen zu Zeigen wo der Hammer hängt


----------



## Crazy Eddie (2. Januar 2004)

ne schon klar. bei allem ehrgeiz bin ich auch realist. selbst wenn ich es dank meines ach so tollen fahrkönnens bis ganz nach oben schaffe, sind tom und co halt einfach schneller.
bei einem cc-rennen weiß ich auch, dass ich da nicht gewinne, wenn bestimmte leute an den start gehen. aber trotzdem fahr ich mit. der unterschied ist halt, dass es z.b. beim emc nix zu gewinnen gibt. da fahr ich halt mit, um einen trainingseffekt zu haben, um meinen inneren schweinehund fertig zu machen und auch um mit dem gefühl nach hause zu fahren, dass es zwar ein paar leute, die schneller, aber wesentlich mehr leute gibt, die langsamer fahren als ich.
und zu so ungewöhnlicher zeit im jahr n ganzen trainingstag zu verschwenden, um mir für zweimal hang hochfahren den arsch abzufrieren und dafür noch viel geld auszugeben (10¤ sind im moment ziemlich viel geld für mich) is mir einfach zu blöd.
trotzdem viel spaß morgen. manche leute haben ja ohne mich mehr spaß am biken


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## leeqwar (2. Januar 2004)

also ich habe noch platz für ein bike und eine person. 
ich denke bis nach hauenstein fährt man so um die stunde rum.  8.30 wenn ich noch jemand mitnehmen soll. ansonsten feilsche ich bei der uhrzeit um jede minute...


----------



## CheckerThePig (2. Januar 2004)

> _Original geschrieben von Crazy Eddie _
> *manche leute haben ja ohne mich mehr spaß am biken *





> aber dann lass ich euch halt in ruhe. damit ihr endlich wieder spaß habt



Wie im Kindergarten.... Tzzzz...
Mein lieber Eddy... Jetzt spiel ma hier nicht die beleidigte Leberwurst!
Weißte, ich fahr jetzt seit etwa nem dreiviertel Jahr mehr oder weniger mit der Uni-Gruppe mit. Meistens sind zw 8 und 12 Leute dabei. Und bei einer solchen Teilnehmerzahl kann man beim besten Willen nicht erwarten, dass ALLE dein Tempo mitgehen können. Soweit ich mich zurückerinnern kann war die Philosophie der Gruppe vielleicht irre ich mich ja auch- dass es ne Just For Fun Veranstaltung ist und dass der langsamste das Tempo angibt! 
Vielleicht lieste dir einfach nochmals folgende Zeilen durch: 



> Ich glaub, die Moose muss mittlerweile ein wenig aufpassen, dass der Unitreff nicht zu einer reinen Rennveranstaltung ausartet, denn dann werden sicherlich einige die sonst immer mitgefahren sind nicht mehr kommen. Bis jetzt wars immer ne super Spaßveranstaltung, ich erinnere an die Rodalbentour mit Picknickpause, Photosession, lustigen Stürze vom Einheimischen und einigen Trailvorstellungen vom Ritter... war einfach superlustig und hat ne Menge Spaß gemacht! Aber wenn das jetzt so weitergeht mit den Männichkeitsichbeweißeuchallenwaswennichdensprintg
> ewinnritualen, dann seh ich für die einst so lustige Runde schwarz; und ich glaub, dass ich mit dieser Meinung nicht allein steh...



Ich hab dich in den paar Zeilen oben in keinster Weise persönlich angegriffen. Folglich gibts auch keinen Grund hier jetzt so rumzuzicken. Ich würds nen Apell an die Reiseleitung nennen, dass das Tempo in Zukunft wieder langsamer wird! 


Und noch was Eddy, wer so von sich überzeugt ist wie du...



> @checker:
> du kannst dir meinetwegen auch ne rakete in den arsch stecken, du fährst mir nicht davon





> ja is doch wahr!





> so verkrampft wie der aufm bike sitzt könnte es echt der checker sein





> so sind se halt die marathon- und tourenbiker. und zwischendurch am besten noch n paar fotos schießen. ich toleriere diese einstellung, hab aber ne andere





> manchmal komme ich halt einfach nicht so arrogant rüber wie ich wirklich bin, aber ich geb mir echt mühe!





> nit weine checker.



...der sollte dann aber auch bitte mit Kritik umgehen können. Wobei die 2, 3 Zeilen die ich vor paar Tagen getippt hab noch nicht mal Kritik an dir waren!


----------



## Wiseman (2. Januar 2004)

@An diejenigen, die sich angesprochen fühlen und auch an, die sich nicht angesprochen fühlen, dies aber sollten, also eigentlich fast alle  :Jessas, Kinners. Beruhigt euch.

Wir werden uns schon einigen, aber sich gegenseitig anzuzicken ist kontraproduktiv für die Gruppe und ohne Gruppe können wir keinen mehr zwingen.

@Leeqwar: Bitte kümmere Dich darum, dass Moose nach Hauenstein kommt

@all: Ich muss leider aufgrund privater Ereignisse meine Teilnahme am Uphill absagen , versuche aber noch kurz auf meinem Weg nach Donzdorf vorbeizukommen und euch anzufeuern. Falls wir uns nicht mehr sehen sollten, mein "Fahrbar!" sei mit euch.

fahrbare Grüße,


----------



## CheckerThePig (2. Januar 2004)

> _Original geschrieben von Wiseman _
> *@An diejenigen, die sich angesprochen fühlen und auch an, die sich nicht angesprochen fühlen, dies aber sollten, also eigentlich fast alle  :Jessas, Kinners. Beruhigt euch.
> 
> Wir werden uns schon einigen, aber sich gegenseitig anzuzicken ist kontraproduktiv für die Gruppe und ohne Gruppe können wir keinen mehr zwingen.
> *



Mamaaaaaa...    Ich zick doch garnicht! 
Ich glaub auch dasses jetzt genug is.

@ Eddy einfach mal bei der nächsten UNI-Tour ein Gang -und wenn das nicht reicht, dann 2 oder 3- zurückschalten und alle sind happy und auf dem NachHauseWeg dann noch 2, 3 Motorradfahrer verheizen und dann kommst sogar du noch auf deine Kosten. 

So, in diesem Sinne,

Checker


----------



## Einheimischer (2. Januar 2004)

@wiseman

echt schade, aber kann man nix machen. Da nun alle Favoriten weg sind, nehm ich halt den Rahmen


----------



## Moose (3. Januar 2004)

Ich werde wohll brav daheim bleiben, denn dann "darf" und kann ich bestimmt weg zum Icerider. 

@Eddie und Checker und sowieso: es hat doch auch ein paar mal ganz hervorragend geklappt mit dem Zusammenfahren?!
Natürlich richtet sich die Gruppe nach dem langsamsten Fahrer, das ist doch wohl selbstverständlich. 
Ich würde mich freuen, wenn auch die CC-Raketen weiterhin teilnehmen, dann aber Verständnis haben, dass nicht alle in der Gruppe sprinten wollen und müssen. 
Miteinander statt gegeneinander.
Wer da keinen Bock drauf hat und lieber Rennen veranstaltet, der kann beim Hochschulsport-Koordinator nachfragen und nächstes Semester die Gruppenleitung übernehmen. No Problem! Mit meinen magischen Vorhersehkräften kann ich aber sehen, dass derjenige spätestens zwei Wochen nach Start des Semesters alleine fahren kann, es sein denn er ruft mal beim RV Blitz an ... (Spass!).
Ernst: für den Posten als Reiseleitung kann sich jeder bewerben!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## leeqwar (3. Januar 2004)

wie jetzt ?
brechen jetzt nach und nach alle weg ? bin ich also der einzige aus sb ? na suuuper...
@einheimischer & tozzi: sollen wir uns dann in hauenstein treffen oder fährt sonst wer mit und wir können fahrgemeinschaftmässig noch was organisieren ?

ihr seid mir vielleicht mal alle memmen...


----------



## Einheimischer (3. Januar 2004)

10 kleine Bikerlein... 

Das könnt Ihr doch nicht machen, ich hab doch dieses Jahr noch gar keinen von euch gesehen, ich hoffe wenigstens tozzi und leeqwar springen nicht noch ab, hab mich doch extra für heute gesund gemacht (na ja hat nicht ganz geklappt, aber fast).
Aber Icerider geht vor, ist ganz klar!

@leeqwar

Falls Moose bei Ihrer Meinung bleibt (ich hab die Hoffnung noch nicht aufgegeben), würd ich sagen wir treffen uns in Hauenstein, falls tozzi das hier nicht liest, sag ich Ihm nachher Bescheid.

Zur Sprintgeschichte:

ich wollte mich da eigentlich raushalten, aber nun geb ich halt auch meinen Senf dazu. Ich finde auch, dass es immer hervoragend geklappt hat mit dem Zusammenfahren, gut ok ich hab mich auch mal zu einer Sprinteinlage hinreissen lassen, dachte aber das fällt unter das Kapitel Spass, und hätte es nicht für möglich gehlaten, dass es jemanden stört, sonst hätte ich es nicht gemacht, an dieser Stelle also sorry dafür. Ich finde wir sollten die Sache nun auf sich beruhen lassen und uns weiter daran freuen, dass wir uns gefunden haben, ich weiss noch gut, wie blöd und öde es teilw. war, als ich noch alleine durch die Wälder gefahren bin, und wie froh ich war und immer noch bin, euch getroffen zu haben und dabei schliesse ich keinen aus... wie Wiseman schon sagte:"Wir sind eine Gruppe".

In diesem Sinne vertragt euch!  

Gruß,

Eh.


----------



## Moose (3. Januar 2004)

Genau!

Und ich sage es nochmal: ich habe gar nichts gegen die Sprinterei!
Wer das machen will, der kann das tun. Ich jedenfalls bin da nicht dabei (zu wenig Testosteron). Solange die Sprinter immer warten bis der Rest aufgeschlossen hat - und nicht sozusagen das Tempo bestimmen - ist doch alles okay. 
Ich finde das gegenseitig Anpöbeln schlecht: so von wegen "ich bin besser als Du".

Jungs, Ihr seid alle toll  !!! Macht Euch bei den Sprints nicht "alle", es gibt im Wald keine blonden Girlies, die da Cheerleader spielen, und Christina und ich könne von hinten auch gar nicht mehr erkennen, wer die Sprintwertung gewonnen hat!


----------



## Einheimischer (3. Januar 2004)

willst Du heute nicht doch mitkommen, die beste Frau bekommt eine Woche Grand Canaria Urlaub!


----------



## Moose (3. Januar 2004)

Hahahahahahahaha!

Hört sich gut an, aber ich könnte Euch ja gar nicht alle mitnehmen!
Ausserdem denke ich nicht, dass die da kein Haake Äquivalent in der Damenklasse gefunden haben. 
Ich wäre auch gerne aus Spass mitgefahren!


----------



## Einheimischer (3. Januar 2004)

Bin gerade zurück und noch völlig begeistert von dem tollen Event, leider haben unsere Leistungsträger die Chance Ihres Lebens auf einen hochwertigen Sachpreis durch fernbleiben leichtfertig vertan. Moose hätte das "Haake Äquivalent" mit Sicherheit am Berg pulverisiert (als Reisepartner hätte ich mich natürlich Selbstlos zur Verfügung gestellt), Crazy Eddie und Wiseman hätten sicherlich ebenfalls grosse Chancen auf den ersten Platz der Herren gehabt, leider wurden die wertvollen Preise an Teamfahrer des Hauptsponsors ausgeschütet, was meines Erachtens der grösste Schwachpunkt der ansonsten gelungenen Veranstaltung war, wäre dieser Patzer nicht gewesen, hätte man über die lange Pause zwischen den Läufen, den lauwarmen Glühwein, sowie die verkohlte Würstchen hinwegsehen können, aber so...
Zu unseren Leistungen schreib ich mal nix, da jeder einzelne von uns, wohl seinen eigenen Sieg am Berg herausgefahren hat, wobei ich in der Gesamtheit betrachtet Platz 3 der drei Übriggebliebenen belegt habe . Das posten der Rekorde, Zeiten, Weiten, usw. überlasse ich den vorderen Plätzen (Ehre wem Ehre gebührt)  
Die wenigen Bilder die ich machen konnte (sorry Rennstress), werde ich im Laufe des Abends hochladen und den Link hier posten.

Grüße,

Eh.


----------



## Moose (3. Januar 2004)

Ich bin stolz auf Euch (und mindestens genauso eifersüchtig!).
Ich rede mir gerade ein, dass ich wahrscheinlich erfroren wäre, weil ich doch keinen Glühwein trinke, also hätte ich auch gar nichts davon gehabt ... .
Dem Icerider steht (zumindest Trainer-/ Trainings-technisch) nichts mehr im Wege.


----------



## Manu79 (3. Januar 2004)

Hi, ich bin auch vorhin nach hause gekommen. Fand es als zuschauer ganz klasse. Es tut ja auch gut wenn man nur mal zusehen kann!  
Leider kenn ich ausser wisemann und moose keinen von euch und daher kannte ich ehrlich gesagt niemanden an und auf der strecke. Naja,vieleicht ändert sich das ja auch noch 

Bis dann dann

Manu...


----------



## Einheimischer (3. Januar 2004)

@moose

Das hört man doch gerne, der Icerider wird mindestens doppelt so lustig wie das Ding heute und verm. auch doppelt so kalt.
Den Kaffee hatten wir auch getestet, der war leider auch nicht viel wärmer, zum Glück gab es reichlich Lagerfeuer zum aufwärmen, allerdings rieche ich jetzt wie ein Räucherschinken, deshalb gehe ich jetzt auch unter die Dusche.
Einen eigenen Thread wird es sicher noch geben, da noch einige Skandale aufzudecken sind, z.B. min. 50% der Starter ohne Helm, darunter auch Roland Matzig!!!

@manu79

das ändert sich mit Sicherheit noch demnächst!


----------



## Jolly Rogers (3. Januar 2004)

Hier ein kleiner Eindruck : 3,5 MB http://www.bike-guiding.de/endorfin/MVI_3655.AVI


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Moose (3. Januar 2004)

und ich dachte, es wäre ein UPhill Rennen gewesen, kein DOWNhill!!!


----------



## Jolly Rogers (3. Januar 2004)

dann musst du einfach Bildrücklauf machen


----------



## Einheimischer (3. Januar 2004)

So wie versprochen hier gibts die wenigen Bilder die ich gemacht hab.


----------



## leeqwar (3. Januar 2004)

hab meine paar fotos auch dabei gelegt. link s.o.
video muss ich noch digitalisieren. kann man vermutlich den ein oder anderen schnappschuss auch noch rausholen.
im race-forum gibts übrigens schon nen aktuellen thread über hauenstein.


----------



## Einheimischer (3. Januar 2004)

pssst, aber keinem veraten, was die grünen Zahlen bedeuten


----------



## Crazy Eddie (3. Januar 2004)

@checker: vielleicht lässt du dir mal die bedeutung von den smileys erklären, vielleicht erkennst du dann die ironie in manchen meiner aussagen   
kritisieren darf mich übrigens jeder gerne, und beleidigt werde ich deswegen schon so schnell nicht sein (also nur zu!), aber ich verteidige mich natürlich auch. schließlich bin ich ja total von mir überzeugt. 
ich könnte jetzt auch nochmal seitenweise zitieren und zu allem meinen senf abgeben, aber es hat sich jetzt glaub ich jeder seine meinung gebildet. 
aber ich pass von meiner einstellung nicht in die gruppe, da brauchen wir uns nix vorzumachen, das hab ich dir auf der uni vor den ferien schon mal erläutert, wie du dich sicherlich noch erinnerst. und in so fällen geht man manchmal besser getrennte wege.das hat dann nix mit beleidigtsein zu tun, sondern mit der erfahrung zwei vereine nicht rechtzeitig verlassen zu haben.
das heißt auch nit, dass ich freitags niemehr zu euch komme, aber es wird wohl eher selten sein.
ich kann mich niedrigerem tempo anpassen, aber nicht einer anderen auffassung vom biken.


----------



## gemorje (3. Januar 2004)

> _Original geschrieben von Einheimischer _
> *... leider haben unsere Leistungsträger die Chance Ihres Lebens auf einen hochwertigen Sachpreis durch fernbleiben leichtfertig vertan. Moose hätte das "Haake Äquivalent" mit Sicherheit am Berg pulverisiert (als Reisepartner hätte ich mich natürlich Selbstlos zur Verfügung gestellt), Crazy Eddie und Wiseman hätten sicherlich ebenfalls grosse Chancen auf den ersten Platz der Herren gehabt, leider wurden die wertvollen Preise an Teamfahrer des Hauptsponsors ausgeschütet, was meines Erachtens der grösste Schwachpunkt der ansonsten gelungenen Veranstaltung war, wäre dieser Patzer nicht gewesen, hätte man über die lange Pause zwischen den Läufen, den lauwarmen Glühwein, sowie die verkohlte Würstchen hinwegsehen können, aber so...
> Zu unseren Leistungen schreib ich mal nix, da jeder einzelne von uns, wohl seinen eigenen Sieg am Berg herausgefahren hat, wobei ich in der Gesamtheit betrachtet Platz 3 der drei Übriggebliebenen belegt habe . Das posten der Rekorde, Zeiten, Weiten, usw. überlasse ich den vorderen Plätzen (Ehre wem Ehre gebührt)
> Die wenigen Bilder die ich machen konnte (sorry Rennstress), werde ich im Laufe des Abends hochladen und den Link hier posten.
> ...


dazu muss ich mal meinen senf geben:
als teamfahrer des sponsors ist es wohl eher unsere pflicht an der veranstaltung teilzunehmen als davon fernzubleiben.
dass unser team alle hauptpreise gewonnen hat hat weniger mit dem sponsor als dem fahrkönnen der fahrer zu tun.
wer nicht versucht, der nicht gewinnt. so einfach ist das.


> Moose hätte das "Haake Äquivalent" mit Sicherheit am Berg pulverisiert [\quote]
> dem möchte ich ein klares "sehr unwahrscheinlich" entgegenstellen.
> denn:
> silke (-sie fährt auch in unserem team-) ist 3. der Deutschen Meisterschaft und 3. der Bundesliga 2003.
> mit über 40 Metern im zweiten lauf (und 36m im Ersten) wurde sie sogar 5. der gesamtwertung und landete somit selbst einen platz vor mir.


----------



## Moose (3. Januar 2004)

Dann muss ich mir wenigstens deshalb keine Vorwürfe mehr machen  

Mir wäre es ehrlich gesagt auch nur um den Spass gegangen. 
Ich war eigentlich auch überzeugt, dass es für die Damen gar nichts zu gewinnen gibt.

Natürlich gewinnt man wegen der Leistung. Und auf diese Weise bleibt das Endorfin auch im Team Endorfin, genau wie es zu erwarten war. Das wussten wir doch alle schon vorher, oder?


----------



## Crazy Eddie (3. Januar 2004)

so isses, dass tom besser is als ich weiß ich. das werd ich auch im emc wieder erfahren. aber außer konkurrenz hättet ihr trotzdem fahren können, oder nicht? und den rahmen hätte man besser verlost, dann wären vielleicht noch mehr leute gekommen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Crazy Eddie (3. Januar 2004)

@moose: kennt der kleine dich eigentlich und weiß er, was du "hauptberuflich" an sport machst?


----------



## gemorje (3. Januar 2004)

> _Original geschrieben von Crazy Eddie _
> *"Paranoia sind keine Krankheit, sondern eine Lebenseinstellung*


ich glaub dieses zitat sagt alles.

veranstalter dieses events war nicht endorfin sondern bikenatour.
endorfin hat lediglich den hauptpreis und ein paar kleinere preise gesponsort.


----------



## Crazy Eddie (3. Januar 2004)

was das jetzt soll versteh ich echt nicht. anstatt mal sachlich zu diskutieren, fängst du jetzt so an. außerdem wars ja auch nur ein vorschlag. ich erkenne doch eure überlegenheit an, was willst du eigentlich?


----------



## gemorje (3. Januar 2004)

nein, ich frage mich was DU willst.
überlegenheit zu demonstrieren war nicht meine absicht.
wo liegt denn dein problem?
tom beschwert sich doch auch nicht dass manuel fumic in den selben bundesligarennen wie er fährt.


----------



## Einheimischer (3. Januar 2004)

> veranstalter dieses events war nicht endorfin sondern bikenatour. endorfin hat lediglich den hauptpreis und ein paar kleinere preise gesponsort.



... und die Preise gingen wieder alle an Endorfin, na Super


----------



## gemorje (4. Januar 2004)

nein, wieso?
lediglich der fully rahmen ging an tom.
wohlgemerkt an tom, nicht an endorfin. da besteht doch noch ein großer unterschied


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Einheimischer (4. Januar 2004)

und wer bekam bei den Frauen die Reise? Mir klar das Tom keine Trinkflasche braucht  
Ich finde schon die Teamfahrer hätten auser Konkurenz fahren sollen, dann bräuchte man keine solchen Diskusionen wie sie hier gerade geführt wird nicht zu führen. Denkst Du nicht, dass wirft ein schlechtes Licht auf Endorfin, oder was meinst Du, von wem ich aus diesem Grund niemals einen Rahmen oder Bike kaufen werde?


----------



## Moose (4. Januar 2004)

... genau, und alle anderen hatten hoffentlich ihren Spass!
Also, wer erwartet hat, dass der Rahmen NICHT wieder an Endorfin zurück geht, der war wohl ziemlich blauäugig. 
Wir wollten denen ja mit unserem Trumpf (Eddie) einen Strich durch die Rechnung machen, Eddie hat aber einen auf "dns" gemacht ("did not start"), genau wie ich. Nächstes Mal (?) wäre ich gerne dabei - des Spasses wegen! 
Für mich war klar, dass es "keine Preise" gibt, zumindest nicht für diejenigen, die wie wir angeworben wurden.
Ich habe da aber kein Problem damit, würde aber wahrscheinlich auch immer sowas im Hinterkopf haben, wenn ich jetzt Endorfin höre. Das kann man nicht ändern - assoziatives Elefanten-Gehirn ...


----------



## Einheimischer (4. Januar 2004)

... genau


----------



## gemorje (4. Januar 2004)

> _Original geschrieben von Einheimischer _
> *und wer bekam bei den Frauen die Reise?*


mit der reise hat endorfin nix zu tun


----------



## Moose (4. Januar 2004)

> _Original geschrieben von gemorje _
> *
> mit der reise hat endorfin nix zu tun  *



Ist aber nicht zufällig identisch mit dem Trainingslager-Termin des Teams, oder??


----------



## gemorje (4. Januar 2004)

nein.
das team fährt im april nach italien


----------



## Crazy Eddie (4. Januar 2004)




----------



## Crazy Eddie (4. Januar 2004)

wie auch immer. der endorfin-rahmen bleibt in der familie, und das ist auch besser so. ich wünsch keinem so ein schweres ding, der is ja schon zweihundert gramm schwerer als mein ghost, an die differenz zu meinem extralite will ich gar nicht denken. ich mein, tom wär auf nem schweizer militärrad mit marschgepäck schneller als ich, aber troztdem... so ein gewicht mit sich rumschleppen... wär echt nix für mich. und wenn man bedenkt, dass ein fat scandium weniger als die hälfte vom endorfin kostet und ähnlich viel wiegt wie ein xm scandium...


----------



## Einheimischer (4. Januar 2004)

@gemorje

ich mach Dir einen Vorschlag, meine Freundin veranstaltet ein Ratespiel, der Sieger erhält 1500 Euro!!! Du kannst gegen eine Gebühr von 5 Euro daran teilnehmen. Alles was Du tun musst, ist eine Zahl erraten die sich meine Freundin ausgedacht hat, wenn Du richtig rätst gewinnst Du die 1500 Euro, spielen musst Du gegen mich.

Für Essen und Trinken ist gesorgt (gegen Gebühr versteht sich) 

Hast Du Lust?


----------



## Moose (4. Januar 2004)

Ich überleg mir nochmal, ob ich daran teilnehme! Das Preisgeld ist schon verlockend!!
Was gibt es denn zum Essen und Trinken zu erwerben?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Einheimischer (4. Januar 2004)

kalten Kaffee, kalten Glühwein und verkohlte Würstchen zu je 2 Euro


----------



## Moose (4. Januar 2004)

In dem Fall komme ich mit zehn Leuten, die sich alle eine Chance auf das Preisgeld ausrechnen. 
Ich liebe kalten Kaffee!

Ich denke, das Uphill-Event ist eine gute Idee, die Sache mit dem Sponsor kommt mir aber etwas spanisch vor.
Das ist ja schon fast wie wenn man für seine Angestellten ein Gewinnspiel veranstaltet, bei dem sie ihre Arbeitsklamotten gewinnen können ... .


----------



## Einheimischer (4. Januar 2004)

> Ich denke, das Uphill-Event ist eine gute Idee, die Sache mit dem Sponsor kommt mir aber etwas spanisch vor.



Klar war das ne super Idee und ich hatte auch super viel Spass, aber nur weil ich zu schlecht fahre.  



> Das ist ja schon fast wie wenn man für seine Angestellten ein Gewinnspiel veranstaltet, bei dem sie ihre Arbeitsklamotten gewinnen können ... .


----------



## Dark Angel (4. Januar 2004)

Kann es sein dass hier ein paar Jungs einfach nur tierisch NEIDISCH sind weil Tom gewonnen hat?
Immerhin gehts ja nihctu m ein Ratespiel, sondern darum, wer am schnellsten den Berg hochkommt. Und da war halt der schnellste. Basta.

Wenn ihr es Tom nicht gönnt, den Rahmen gewonnen zu haben, warum seit ihr dann nicht selbst vorbeigekommen und seit schneller gefahren??
Ich weis warum: Weil ihr wohl keine Chance gehabt hättet.
Also hört auf Tom rumzuhacken, er war halt einfach der schnellste!!


----------



## Moose (4. Januar 2004)

> _Original geschrieben von Dark Angel _
> *Kann es sein dass hier ein paar Jungs einfach nur tierisch NEIDISCH sind weil Tom gewonnen hat?
> Immerhin gehts ja nihctu m ein Ratespiel, sondern darum, wer am schnellsten den Berg hochkommt. Und da war halt der schnellste. Basta.
> 
> ...



So sollte das nicht rüberkommen! Tom hat das absolut verdient, und ich denke jeder gönnt ihm das. Keine Frage, der Schnellste gewinnt.
Es kam nur ein bisschen komisch rüber so viel Werbung für den zu vergebenden Rahmen zu machen und dann das Team am Start zu haben.

Keiner von uns hat sich echte Chancen auf den Rahmen ausgerechnet , wohl auch nicht, wenn Tom nicht am Start gewesen wäre (ausser Eddie vielleicht !?) alle sind zum Spass hingefahren (und das wäre ich auch).


----------



## Einheimischer (4. Januar 2004)

Ich gönne Tom sämtliche Preise der Welt und feure Ihn wo auch immer ich bin an, weil ich Respekt vor seiner Leistung habe, aber wenn Jemand, dabei ist es völlig egal wer das ist, einen Preis von seinem eigenen Sponsor gewinnt bleibt da immer ein fader Beigeschmack.
Nebenbei ging es nicht um Schnelligkeit, sondern in erster Linie um Weite und ich hatte glaub ich nichtmal die Hälfte der Wegstrecke zurückgelegt von Tom, aber das wusste ich, wie schon mehrfach gesagt, schon lange vorher und das wird auch immer so sein und zwar bei jeder Veranstaltung.


----------



## Moose (4. Januar 2004)

> _Original geschrieben von Einheimischer _
> *... und ich hatte glaub ich nichtmal die Hälfte der Wegstrecke zurückgelegt von Tom, aber das wusste ich, wie schon mehrfach gesagt, schon lange vorher und das wird auch immer so sein und zwar bei jeder Veranstaltung. *



 das zerreisst mir das Herz!
Einheimischer! Unsere Zeiten kommen noch, nämlich dann, wenn "willpower" gefragt ist. 3x den Marathon in St.Ingbert in unter 12 Stunden! Wir laden NIEMANDEN ein, dann gewinnst Du die Männer-Wertung und ich bei den Damen, okay??
Als Hauptsponsor nehmen wir Teekanne, und den Tee machen wir uns danach selber warm ...


----------



## Einheimischer (4. Januar 2004)

Nicht weinen, ich will es ja so  Und das mit dem IGB MA machen wir so, bekommen wir dann als Preis unsere eigenen Bikes 

So und jetzt geh ich ins Bett und träume vom Icerider, und wehe dort gewinnt der Carsten Bresser eine Telekom Aktie  

Gute Nacht


----------



## Moose (4. Januar 2004)

Ich wollte schon immer ein schwarzes Storck mit einer grauen Gabel!
Yippieh!!!
Ich glaube, ich gehe morgen gleich trainieren!!!

Gute Nacht!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Einheimischer (4. Januar 2004)

Halt, Apropo trainieren, tozzi kommt morgen um 11:00 zu mir, wir wollten ne kleine lockere Runde drehen, hast Du Zeit und Lust mitzukommen?


----------



## Moose (4. Januar 2004)

Kann ich mir das bis morgen überlegen?
Ursprünglich wollte ich erst am OSP trainieren, dann Radeln gehen. Wenn ich morgen früh genug aus dem Bett komme ... .
Schau doch einfach nochmal ins Forum, wenn ich nichts mehr poste, dann fahre ich mittags alleine (oder mit Euch die zweite Runde?) wahrscheinlich um 13.00/ 14.00 Uhr.
Grüße!


----------



## Einheimischer (4. Januar 2004)

Aber klar doch, wär toll wenns klappen würde, wir könnten auch evtl. später, wenn ich tozzi etwas mit Kaffee und Christstollen beschäftige  
Ich schau morgen nochmal rein.

Schlaf schön!


----------



## Moose (4. Januar 2004)

@Einheimischer: 
Ich denke, ich werde erst um 14.00 Uhr am OSP losfahren. 
Fahrt also ruhig schon um 11.00 Uhr alleine.
Ich bin aber noch ein bisschen hier, schaue also auch nochmal rein. 
Grüße


----------



## Einheimischer (4. Januar 2004)

Na ja, ich sitze hier schon ne Zeit lang und überlege, ob ich überhaupt fahren soll, ich hab die ganze Nacht gehustet und habe Kopfschmerzen, die Kälte gestern fordert nun wohl doch Tribut


----------



## Moose (4. Januar 2004)

Dann vieleicht eher nicht ... .
Als Vize-Coach Eurer Trainingsgruppe gebe ich Dir heute "semi-frei". Du musst nur Dein Dehnprogramm durchziehen (was, Du hattest noch keins???  )


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Einheimischer (4. Januar 2004)

...ähhhm Dehnprogramm???  Mal sehn vieleicht wirds wirklich nur ne gaaaaaanz lockere Ausfahrt heute.


----------



## Moose (4. Januar 2004)

... und tozzi sich bereit erklärt, dann könntet Ihr natürlich ein Probetraining im "Uni-Fit" bekommen (unter meiner Anleitung, denn ich mache da die Schicht morgen), und danach eine Stunde Fitness-Gymnastik mitmachen (auch unter meiner Anleitung).
Im Uni-Fit bin ich ab 14.00 Uhr bis 17.30 Uhr, die Fitness-Gymnastik startet um 18.00 Uhr. Für so ein Probetraining sollte man 1 - 1 1/2 Stunden einrechnen.
Sag Bescheid.


----------



## vega970 (4. Januar 2004)

Hallo,

hab Ihr nachts nichts zu tun??

ich komme ja gar nicht zum mehr zum kochen vor lauter lesen  

@Moose   gibt dem Einheimischen mal eine Woche frei
                 2 Tage fahren,  2 Tage krank das wird nichts


aah noch was, wer ist Tom Hacke, und wer ist Manuel Fumic??    

schönen Sonntag noch

Gruß Vega970


----------



## Einheimischer (4. Januar 2004)

ja ja Vega970 ich hab hier nix zu lachen, die schinden mich bis zum umfallen  

@moose

ich sag Dir heut abend Bescheid, mal sehen wie ich heute zurechtkomme, kommen würd ich natürlich sehr gerne.

Grüße


----------



## Moose (4. Januar 2004)

> _Original geschrieben von vega970 _
> *Hallo,
> 
> hab Ihr nachts nichts zu tun??
> ...



Wir kommen weder zum kochen, noch zum schlafen!
Deshalb ist der Einheimische auch schon wieder krank.
Danke für den Tipp: also Einheimischer, heute frei, morgen trainieren, dann kannst Du Dienstag und Mittwoch wieder krank sein, Donnerstag und Freitag wieder trainieren, .... .


----------



## Moose (4. Januar 2004)

> _Original geschrieben von Einheimischer _
> *ja ja Vega970 ich hab hier nix zu lachen, die schinden mich bis zum umfallen
> 
> @moose
> ...



Macht Euch keinen Stress. vega970 hat Recht: erstmal regenerieren. Das mit dem Krafttraining können wir jederzeit nachholen!
Gute Besserung!


----------



## Einheimischer (4. Januar 2004)

Hey nach deiner Planung wär ich dann beim Icerider krank  
Wie gesagt, ich zwinge nix, ich mach nur wirklich dass was geht, versprochen.


----------



## Moose (4. Januar 2004)

> _Original geschrieben von Einheimischer _
> *Hey nach deiner Planung wär ich dann beim Icerider krank
> Wie gesagt, ich zwinge nix, ich mach nur wirklich das was geht, versprochen. *



NIEMALS!!
Das geht ja wohl überhaupt nicht!


----------



## Einheimischer (4. Januar 2004)

Seh ich auch gar nicht ein dann krank zu sein, aber dort ist`s bestimmt eh so kalt, dass man gar nix mehr spürt


----------



## leeqwar (4. Januar 2004)

es ist mal wieder die alte diskussion lizenzfahrer vs hobbyfahrer im gleichen rennen...
wird sich wohl nie ändern.

ist mir eigentlich auch wurschd. die lange pause zwischen den läufen und das beschränkte angebot von warmen getränken war nerviger. fands aber trotzdem ne sehr gelungene premiere.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## CheckerThePig (4. Januar 2004)

An die Uphiller:
klick, klick, klick, klick, klick, klick, klick, klick, klick, klick, klick, klick, klick, klick, klick, klick, klick, klick, klick, klick, klick, klick, klick, klick, klick, klick, klick, klick, klick, klick, klick, klick, klick, klick, klick, klick, klick, klick, klick, klick, klick, klick, klick, klick, klick, klick, klick, klick, klick, klick, klick, klick, klick, klick, klick, klick, klick, klick, klick, klick, klick, klick, klick, klick, klick, klick, klick, klick, klick, klick, klick, klick, klick, klick, klick, klick, klick, klick, klick, klick, klick, klick, klick, klick, klick, klick, klick, klick, klick, klick, klick, klick, klick, klick, klick, klick, klick, klick, klick, klick, klick, klick, klick, klick, klick, klick, klick, klick, klick, klick, klick, klick, klick, klick, klick, klick, klick, klick, klick, klick, klick, klick, klick, klick, klick, klick, klick, klick, klick, klick, klick, klick, klick, klick, klick, klick, klick, klick, klick, klick, klick, klick, klick, klick, klick, klick, klick, klick, klick, klick, klick, klick, klick, klick, klick, klick, klick, klick, klick, klick, klick, klick, klick, klick, klick, klick, klick, klick, klick, klick, klick, klick, klick, klick, klick, klick, klick, klick, klick, klick, klick, klick, klick, klick, klick, klick, klick, 

Sorry. Ich beherrsch mich ja wieder...


----------



## Moose (4. Januar 2004)

Da war ja gar nichts zu sehen!

@Einheimischer und tozzi: Danke für die nette Runde heute. 
Hat echt Spass gemacht und mich aus meiner Hilfe-die-Saar-ist-zugefroren-und-überhaupt-ist-das-Leben-gemein-Depression geholt.

Auf zu neuen Taten!


----------



## 007ike (4. Januar 2004)

Leute, habt ihr das Gästebuch zum uphill gesehen? http://www.bikenatour.de/25433/25434.html


----------



## Einheimischer (4. Januar 2004)

@moose

ich danke Dir für die schöne Tour, mir hats auch viel Spass gemacht und irgendwie ist mein Husten verschwunden, ich geh ihn aber nicht suchen  

Auftauende Grüße.


----------



## tozzi (4. Januar 2004)

Meine Finger sind nun endlich auch aufgetaut, so daß ich meinen Dank an die Reiseleitung für die schöne Schneetour nun schriftlich darlegen kann. So krank kann Einheimischer nun auch nicht wieder sein, so wie er am Ende der Tour die Singletrails hochgesprintet ist !
Das mit der Sauna hat er mir auch erst im Auto auf der Rückfahrt erzählt, so was !


----------



## Einheimischer (4. Januar 2004)

Ich sprinte nicht (mehr), ich wollte doch nur so schnell wie möglich ins warme und meinen zwei Coaches entkommen


----------



## Moose (4. Januar 2004)

Also sowas!


----------



## roland.matzig (5. Januar 2004)

erstmal hallo ins saarland...das ich vor einiger zeit auf meinen streifzügen immerhin um eine schönheit berauben durfte...meine frau dorothee. insofern sind die landläufigen vorurteile wahrlich nicht die meinen ;-))
aber ich wollte mich ja zum uphill äußern.
nur weil das am anfang des threads so (falsch) dargestellt war. 
bikenatour e.v. aus erfweiler war veranstalter. wir hatten nicht nur die idee, ängste und sorgen...wir hatten auch die mühen und haben jetzt die wohlverdiente freude.
alexander marke hat sich uns lediglich recht früh als sponsor angeboten und uns gebeten in diesem umfeld sein "endorfin" darstellen zu können. wer dort war hat gesehen, dass auch andere bikehändler und kreativisten der bikeszene anwesend waren. insofern ist es aus sicht des veranstalters keineswegs unzulässig oder abwegig das endorfin team neben dem team gaab und dem gäsbockteam starten zulassen. wir hatten sogar zusage von udo böltz (team telekom) , manuel bustelo (extrembergfahrer) und frank bettencourt (canadischer mtb-meister) die leider alle drei kurzfritig absagen mußten. also meiner unmaßgeblichen meinung nach bereichert jede teilnahme ein solches ereignis und wer kreativ genug ist macht immer sein eigenes event daraus. schließlich fahren wir immer  "hinterher"...es ist nur eine frage der positionierung. doch  kaum dreht man sich um...schon fährt man an der spitze ;-))
also kurz noch ein kleines resumee:
es war unser erstes event dieser art...dafür ist es ganz gut gelungen.
die starter haben sich allesamt sehr positiv geäußert..was mich ganz besonders freut. der 2te platz ging nicht an besagte lokalmatadoren, sondern wurde eindeutig nach remscheid vergeben. es hätte nicht viel gefehlt und es wäre der erste geworden.  an einen sympatischen burschen namens marcel, der in der bikerszene ein ganz und gar unbeschriebenes blatt ist, der aber mit freude und ehrgeiz an den berg gegangen ist..soviel dazu ;-))
wir werden das ganze auf jeden fall wiederholen, so dass es für jeden "eine 2te chance" geben wird. wenn ihr eine klasse stimmung erleben wollt kann ich nur raten...laßt euch diese chance nicht entgehen. ein bißchen bitte ich euch auch daran zu denken welch ein enormer aufwand für so eine veranstaltung notwendig ist...und das alles nur, damit wir "starten" können. da ist das mitmachen doch eine geradezu lächerlich kleine, aber sehr wirkungsvolle anerkennung. 

so long
cu on the hill...oneday


----------



## tozzi (6. Januar 2004)

Zuerst zur Veranstaltung als solche und ihrer Durchführung:
Klasse Event, bei dem ich Stammteilnehmer sein werde ! Natürlich- es war schließlich das erste mal- kann man so manches verbessern (komplette und kurzfristige Reglementsänderung (nun doch Zeitwertung und nur der weiteste Lauf kam in die Wertung) ohne Ankündigung/Briefing;lange Wartezeiten/Pausen zwischen den Läufen;Zuordnungschaos Zeit/Weglänge zur Startnummer (hoffentlich waren die nachträglich Angerufenen alle ehrlich genug)).
Nichtsdestotrotz herrschte eine super Stimmung in familiärer und wohliger Athmosphäre. Wärmende Feuerstellen, das Angebot an Eß- und Trinkbaren ließen wohl alle mit einem zufriedenem Gefühl nach Hause gehen.Hervorzuheben aus meiner Sicht war das Angebot an selbstgebackenem Kuchen ! Kompliment an die fleißigen BäckerInnen !Und die Trailvorführung war eine Klasse für sich.So hatten wir uns das vorgestellt und aus diesem Grund sind wir auch angereist: mit anderen Bikern zusammentreffen, über alles Mögliche und Unmögliche zu tratschen, 'Bikes gucken'(vor allem Klassiker aus der guten alten Zeit-waren ja ein paar schöne mit dabei) und Glühwein trinken. Natürlich war da auch noch der sportliche Aspekt, sich mit seinen Bekannten am Berg zu messen und somit ein kleines internes Duell auszutragen. Jeder aus unserer Gruppe hatte auch seinen persönlichen Sieg eingefahren: einer hatte die größte Gesamtweite in der Addition, einer die größte Weite aus einem Lauf und einer war der Schnellste !
Keiner von uns hatte auch nur den geringsten Gedanken daran verschwendet, einen Preis zu gewinnen - mit oder ohne Teamfahrer. Wir wußten schon im Vorfeld, daß diese auch antreten würden und schon fleißig am Berg geübt hatten. Wir sind trotzdem gekommen- wie schon beschrieben stand für uns anderes im Vordergrund.
Aber trotzdem hatte die Preisverleihung einen faden Beigeschmack: die Hauptpreise gingen an Vertreter des Sponsors bzw. Veranstalters. Natürlich möchte der Sponsor seine Bikes und Fahrer präsentieren und auch beweisen, daß seine Produkte absolut berg- und geländegängig sind.Ist sein gutes Recht, sonst hätte er sich das alles ja ersparen können(außerdem lebt eine solche Veranstaltung auch vom Sponsor).Und somit ist es auch logische Konsequenz, daß seine Fahrer bei diesem Wettstreit mitmachen (müßen).Und dies stellt ebenso auch eine Bereicherung der Veranstaltung dar: Man sieht die Unterschiede in Kraft,Kondition und Technik. 
Ein Udo Bölts (meines Wissens Team Gerolsteiner), der wohl ganz vorne gelandet wäre, hätte - da bin ich mir ganz sicher- keinen Preis in Empfang genommen: hinter seinem Namen in der Wertung hätte er sich den Zusatz 'außer Konkurrenz' geben lassen.So viel Fingerspitzengefühl hatte hier aber nur der Trailartist, der ja auch irgendwie zum Veranstalter gehörte....
Dieses Feingefühl hätte ich mir auch vom Veranstalter/Sponsorenteam gewünscht.Der vom Sponsor zurückgewonnene Rahmen (so sehe ich das) sollte eigentlich nach Remscheid zu Marcel gehen .Das wäre eine bessere Werbung für den Sponsor gewesen-hoffentlich hat er bemerkt, daß bei der Übergabe des Rahmens an den hauseigenen Teamfahrer außer den Teamkollegen so gut wie keiner Beifall geklatscht hat...
Sei's drum.

Ach ja, noch eine Erkenntnis habe ich (nach dem zweiten Lauf) mit nach Hause genommen: mit Glühwein kommt man weiter !


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## 007ike (6. Januar 2004)

mmmmmmmhhh

@tozzi, diese Erkenntnis mit dem Glühwein macht micht echt stutzig? Muß ich bei Gelegenheit auch mal testen


----------



## radsportnils (6. Januar 2004)

Hallo zusammen,
jetzt muß ich auch mal was dazu sagen:
Ich selbst war auch ein Mitveranstalter des Uphills und seit über sechs Jahren auch Mitverantwortlich für den Wasgau-MTB-Marathon.Außerdem betreibe ich Radsport in jeder Art schon seit 26 Jahren leistungsmäßig. Aber was hier einige vom Stapel lassen ist meiner Meinung ungerechtfertigt.
Zuerst mal zu der Grundeinstellung , mit der ich zu so einer absoluten "Spaßveranstaltung" gehe. Jeder sollte sich mal selbst fragen, was sein " Plan" ist , wenn er an einem Uphillrennen teilnimmt. Für die wenigsten war doch das Ziel hier ganz vorne zu landen......ist auch utopisch für die meisten.
Nun zum vieldiskutierten 1.Preis: ein ENDORFIN VP4 Rahmenkit im Wert von 1280!!
Spürt Ihr , wie Euch Neider das ein Stich ins Herz versetzt.
Nun zu den Fakten. Tom Haake ist diesen Uphill einmal ganz und einmal fast ganz hoch gefahren. Und das in einem sehr souveränen und flotten Stil. Respekt ist das einzige was hier gezeigt werden sollte.
Solche Leistungen erbringt man nämlich nicht , indem man stundenlang vorm Computer sitzt.
Das er vom Endorfin-Teilgesponserten Team ist doch absolut zweitrangig bei unserem Sport.
Vielmehr sollte man in der angespannten Lage froh sein , das es immer noch Idealisten in der Szene gibt wie hier. Die spendieren einen Rahmen für die erste Veranstaltung eines noch jungen dynamischen Vereins. WOW, muß ich da sagen.Und als Wasgau-MTB-Marathon-Veteran weiß ich was es heute heißt zahlungskräftige Sponsoren zu finden....

Und wer glaubt Herr Marke möchte seinen Preis nun wieder zurück haben , sollte schleunigst einen Psychater aufsuchen.
Zusámmenfassend möchte ich noch sagen , daß meine ganzen "richtigen" MTB-Kollegen noch nicht mal wissen , wer gewonnen hat. Weil Sie waren ja wegen des Spasses hier.
Abschließend: Für einige "Hardcore-Biker"  hier im Forum , paßt ja die Überschrift des selbigen: HAUSFRAUENRUNDE

Irgendwie war Mountainbiking früher anders........

Face your fears
stephan


----------



## HeldDerArbeit (6. Januar 2004)

Schon mit 7 Jahren leistungsmäßig Radsport betrieben.
Respekt.


----------



## PLAN B (6. Januar 2004)

Vorab ein kräftiges Lob an alle fleißigen Helfer und Ausrichter dieses ersten Uphillrennens in Hauenstein, welches aus meiner Sicht trotz einiger kleinerer "Unzulänglichkeiten" ein voller Erfolg war. Bravo, kann nur noch geiler werden!
Gerne äußere ich mich zu den immer wieder aufkommenden Vorwürfen gegen uns als Hauptsponsor dieses Events.
Wir von Endorfinbikes sind in der Szene noch ganz neu und wollten nur eine witzige MTB-Veranstaltung unterstützen und dabei dem sportlichen Gedanken folgend, dem Sieger einen schönen, begehrenswerten Preis überreichen.
Dieser Preis wurde nun von Tom Haacke mit einer tollen Vorstellung, die wohl alle Anwesenden begeistert hat, errungen.
Tom fährt im Team FITNESSTREFF.de/ENDORFIN und bekommt wie seine Teamkammeraden und auch Silke (SUPER) materielle Unterstützung von uns. 
Nun zum Kern der Diskussion:
Es hätten gut und gerne noch mindestens 5 andere Spitzenfahrer auftauchen können (vielleicht sogar aus dem Saarland) und den Hauptpreis gewinnen können, was uns sehr gefreut hätte.
Tom ist Azubi mit wenig Kohle, ist mit keinem von uns verwandt oder liiert. Somit dürfte doch den meisten Leuten mit etwas Lebenserfahrung klar sein, dass Tom dieses Rahmenkit als Sportler und Privatperson gewonnen hat und damit machen kann, was er will.
Und nun noch was für alle Scharfsinnigen:
Sofern man uns keine kriminellen Absprachen unterstellen mag, ist aus marketingpolitischer Sicht ein Hauptpreis in Remscheid sicherlich besser aufgehoben, bei einem topfitten Marcel, der (noch) mit einem Votec den Berg rauffuhr, als beim Tom, der eh schon tolle Werbung für uns macht und schließlich immer nur mit einem Endorfin unter dem Arsch herumgallopieren kann.
Ich hoffe, dass sich langsam alle Gemüter wieder beruhigen und versuchen eher die positiven Aspekte dieses ersten Uphill-Rennens zu sehen und ihren Frust abbauen, indem sie trainieren gehen, um beim nächsten Mal ganz vorne zu sein.

Ciao, Lutz


----------



## tozzi (6. Januar 2004)

Ich glaube so langsam wird die Diskussion mühselig.
Meiner Meinung nach haben so einfach in den Raum geworfene Statements wie 'Neid','kein Respekt vor der Leistung' usw in einem zivilisierten Meinungsaustausch nichts zu suchen.Da wäre es wieder, dieses Feingefühl...
Wer ein bißchen über den Tellerrand hinausschaut und zwischen den Zeilen lesen kann, hat mich auch verstanden.Manche eben nie...
Machen 26 Jahre Leistungssport so verbissen ? - Da drehe ich doch lieber wieder meine Hausfrauenrunde !


----------



## männlein (6. Januar 2004)

Jetzt ist es raus:

Skandal bei der Deutschlandtour ´03: Erik Zabel gibt den Sieg der ersten Etappe zurück, Telekom war Hauptsponsor; auch Vino kann jetzt seinen 3. Platz in der Gesamtwertung nicht mehr akzeptieren und gibt ihn an Jörg Jaksche ab. Doch halt! Fährt der nicht Mavic (ebenfalls Sponsor)? So ein Mist, auch er tritt zurück.
Auch Jan Ullrich trifft es hart: als fairer Sportsmann gibt er seine Olympiamedaille zurück: Adidas war Sponsor.

Das ist doch überall so! Hier nur 3 Klassen tiefer als bei Olympia und co.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## PLAN B (6. Januar 2004)

ach tut das gut, schön, danke...


----------



## 007ike (6. Januar 2004)

Obwohl ich nicht dabei war und ich deshalb auch nix dazu inhaltlich sagen wollte, will nun doch. Denn es geht ja schon länger nicht mehr um diese Veranstaltung, sondern im Prinzip um die "Ehre" des "Profibikers".

Meiner Meinung nach hat Plan B hier die Sache genau auf den Kopf getroffen. Tom ist Azubi, er bekommt keine Kohle von Endorfin und er ist ein klasse biker => warum sollte er seinen wohlverdienten 1. Preis nicht entgegen nehmen?

Trotzdem verstehe ich auch was Tozzi und die Anderen die seiner Meinung darüber sind meinen.
Ich glaube auch nicht das diese Sache es wert ist sich so lange darüber auszulassen, da ja auch deutlich gesagt wurde, das es nur eine Kleinigkeit am Rande einer gelungenen Veranstaltung war, und beide Ansichten ausreichend dargelegt wurden.

Der Spaß hat mit Sicherheit für alle Teilnehmer im Vordergrund gestanden. 

Ich glaube auch der radsportnils sollte dem Radschlag von Plan B folgen und sich erst mal wieder mit biken zur Ruhe bringen, bevor er hier Leute angreift, die das biken genauso sehen wie er eigendlich auch! 
Daher Jungs und Mädels ceep cool und Gut bike
 

Grüße Heiko


----------



## leeqwar (6. Januar 2004)

@radsportnils: du hast schon recht, früher war alles besser. da kamen hausfrauen höchstens mal beim waschen der dreckigen klamotten in kontakt mit dem mountainbiken...
@plan b: wie wäre es nächstes jahr mit einem rahmen für alle teilnehmer ?   

so will jetzt wie alle hausfrauen weiter vor dem computer sitzen, anstatt auf dem rad und hardcore hören.


----------



## Moose (6. Januar 2004)

*Ich glaube, dass manche den Thread gar nicht ganz gelesen haben. Keiner hier gönnt dem Tom den Rahmen nicht. 
Einer von uns fährt sogar einen alten Rahmen von Tom. Ab und zu treffen wir Tom im Wald. Anfeuern tun wir ihn alle. Ich persönlich bin grosser Fan von Alexandra Rosenstiel und den anderen Power-Frauen dieses Sportes. Keinem hier mangelt es an Respekt vor der Leistung, schliesslich sind wir AUCH HOBBY-LEISTUNGSSPORTLER und sitzen nicht nur vor dem Rechner! 
Veranstaltungen wie der Wasgau-Marathon, das Uphill-Rennen und so ziemlich alle anderen Marathons leben von Leuten wie uns. Wir sind selten auf den ersten Plätzen zu finden (ok, bei den Frauen ist es ein bisschen einfacher), aber wir fahren dahin und fahren gegen die Uhr, gegen den inneren Schweinehund, mit anderen Leuten ... . So what. * 

Im Übrigen finde ich es total krass und klasse, dass sich hier fitte Männer aus meiner Bike-Bekanntschaft als "Hausfrauen" outen. Das nenn' ich mal COOL  ! 
Das möchte ich mal von anderen hören. 
Jemand, der es nicht nötig hat, zu erzählen, wie lange er schon trainiert und was er schon alles gewonnen hat und wie toll er überhaupt ist .... 
Ich kann sagen, dass für mich (und wohl alle, die hier ab und zu gemeinsam mit mir biken) "Mountainbiken einfach mehr ist".

Grüße.


----------



## radsportnils (6. Januar 2004)

also ist alles wieder klar bei Euch ;  das ist gut so.
Ich habe mich lediglich an den Äußerungen wie "fader Beigeschmack" und " der vom Sponsor zurückgewonne Rahmen" gestört. Ich find das würdigt einfach nicht den sportlichen Charakter , die die Veranstaltung trotz des Spaßevents als Erstes haben sollte.
Außerdem einen jungen Kerl mit Sportgrößen , die finanziell ganz anders gestellt sind, zu vergleichen ist nichtig.
Aber ich habe erreicht , was ich wollte.Das kann ich sogar zwischen den Zeilen lesen tozzi...........

So long
Eure Hausfrau


----------



## Moose (6. Januar 2004)

> _Original geschrieben von radsportnils _
> *
> 
> So long
> Eure Hausfrau *



Das qualifiziert Dich ja zur Teilnahme an den Hausfrauen-Treffs!


----------



## Jolly Rogers (6. Januar 2004)

Muss ich jetzt bei meiner ersten Ausfahrt mit euch einen Kittel anziehen


----------



## 007ike (6. Januar 2004)

ich hab sie noch nie mit ner Kittelschürze gesehen?


----------



## Einheimischer (6. Januar 2004)

Pear Izumi bringt ím Frühjahr eine spezielle Windstopper Kittelschürze auf den Markt, spätestens dann werde ich auch mit einer solchen unterwegs sein


----------



## 007ike (6. Januar 2004)

he wir sollten wieder eine Sammelbestellung aufgeben!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Einheimischer (6. Januar 2004)

Gute Idee, vieleicht sollten wir auch bei Endorfin anfragen, evtl. haben die auch ne Teamschürze im Angebot


----------



## 007ike (6. Januar 2004)

Die wäre auch schön einfach mit Edding zu verschönern


----------



## 007ike (6. Januar 2004)

Oder einen Aufkleber, das reicht, die Qualität der Schürze scheint mir ausreichend!


----------



## Einheimischer (6. Januar 2004)

... und wenn wir dann schnell genug sind, nennen wir uns: DIE SCHÜRZENBIKER !!! oder lieber: TEAM KITTELSCHÜRZE ???


----------



## 007ike (6. Januar 2004)

wie wär´s mit kirkler Schürzenjägerbiker


----------



## Einheimischer (6. Januar 2004)

Oder St. Wendler Kitteltrailer


----------



## 007ike (6. Januar 2004)

Kirkel hat einen besseren Klang, oder? Mit dem St.Wendler verhaspelt man sich leicht.......

was häst du von Saar Kittelrookys


----------



## 007ike (6. Januar 2004)

noch besser wäre Saar SchürzenWarriors


----------



## Einheimischer (6. Januar 2004)

Einigen wir uns auf: SAAR KITTELSCHÜRZEN RACING HOUSEWIFES


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Moose (6. Januar 2004)

Au ja!!


----------



## Red Chili (6. Januar 2004)

Nochmal kurz was zum Uphill !

Auf www.steyrgeier.de (NEWS oder DOWNLOADS/VIEDEOS) gibts ein kleines Video zum Uphill-Race !

Wen´s interessiert, einfach mal reinschauen !


----------



## roland.matzig (6. Januar 2004)

das ist kein "kleines" video..das ist eine "meisterleistung"
danke r.c.


----------



## Einheimischer (6. Januar 2004)

@Red Chili

man das ist echt ein super Video, den ganzen Tag perfekt eingefangen, echt toll!!!

RIESEN DANK


----------



## Moose (6. Januar 2004)

super gemacht!


----------

